# Nutool nwl-37



## fraser (16 May 2012)

Hi
I am a complete beginner to turning and have wanted to give it a go for a while. 
I have been offered a nutool nwl-37 for £40 and wondered if this is a good deal for a beginner like myself. Apparently the bearings are good and it doesn't vibrate too much. Would anyone be able
to give me some advice please. Also maybe some tips to start, aswell as recommendations on a set of chisels and a book or two to get started? 
Thanks


----------



## Blister (16 May 2012)

Hello

£40 :? There is a saying " You get what you pay for "

sorry to say this is not a good lathe 

Better off trying to get a 

Record CL1 / CL2 / CL3 / CL4 either of these 

or 

A Tyme avon 

Dont forget the budget for the rest of the kit needed 

You need to be looking at around £500 to get you started 

Lathe 
Chuck
Tools 
Sharpening kit
Sand papers 
Sanding sealer
Wax 
Respirator

Safety equipment 

As for the book, Woodturning, a Foundation Course http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from= ... ion+Course


or the DVD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7B8N6eDdrQ

good luck :wink:


----------



## fraser (16 May 2012)

Hi
Thanks very much for the reply
That's fine, will have a look round for one of those. I realize it's cheap and you get what you pay for but thought it might be ok to start off with but I guess that money could be better spent towards a better lathe.
I have a tormek so would need the shapenening tools for that, i think there is a kit. I have the last 4 on the list but obviously require the others. Any recommendations on tools you can give?
Thanks again.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 May 2012)

Tools................buy good makes, one at a time, and unhandled. You can practice inlays, beads, burning and all sorts on bits of scrap and firewood- some handles are better than normal longer, some shorter. Make them to suit your own hands. If buy sets there will always be a couple that you will never use, and the handles will usually be identical (which is a nuisance).
Join a club - you could probably turn your first ones on a borrowed lathe.


----------



## GaryClaus (16 May 2012)

I would have to agree (see what I did there?).

Join a club. There is nothing like learning first hand from others. There will be one close to you. Ask questions. Wood turners are the friendliest people.

They also have sales of used equipment and can put you in touch with people who are selling their equipment.

From my own recent experience I would stay away from the well known auction site as I saw a 75 quid chuck sell for 93 quid.


----------



## Tazmaniandevil (16 May 2012)

I've seen those re-badged with other names.
Have you done any turning before? I agree with the "get what you pay for" sentiment 100%. When I started out I bought a set of cheapo turning tools. Someone said lower end stuff is enough to put you off turning. Not wrong I have to say. Since upgrading my tools, I see a huge difference. Mine still aren't the most expensive out there. Mostly from the Axminster Perform range. Perfectly acceptable for my ham fisted slicing though.
Having only done simple turning at school (about 40 years ago) and messing around with my late uncle's kit, I was excited about getting started with my own lathe. 
My only concern would be that if you haven't done any turning before, and spend a wad on a lathe & tools, only to find you're not really that in to it.
All the best with your search.


----------



## Tony Spear (16 May 2012)

Mark Hancocks got a fairly decent looking old Multico 5 speed with loads of bits and pieces over on the For Sale section. (£75)

He's also got an old Axminster chuck with carriers but no jaws. (£45)


----------



## chipmunk (16 May 2012)

Tony,
The Multico is the same lathe as the Nutool being enquired about for £40.

It makes the Nutool sound cheap.
Jon


----------



## fraser (16 May 2012)

Thanks for all the replies.

How much do you think I would be looking at for a used record c1/2/3/4?

Good chisel makes-what would these be?

Club wise we don't have much here. There is one though they only meet once a month and the emphasis is on showing off work carried out at home, there is no teaching and little lathe work completed at the club. I have sent an email to the group leader asking if he would kindly put the word out that there is someone looking for some lathe time, tuition or at least a step in the right direction. I have no lathe experience but am very keen and do not think I will be disappointed in any way.


----------



## Blister (16 May 2012)

You have not put your location in your profile so we don't know where you are :?: 

I may live in the next road to you :mrgreen:


----------



## fraser (16 May 2012)

Updated, unfortunately not!


----------



## Tony Spear (17 May 2012)

chipmunk":1971rt2w said:


> Tony,
> The Multico is the same lathe as the Nutool being enquired about for £40.
> Jon



Is it really?

Well that's me put firmly in my place then!


----------



## heatherw (17 May 2012)

For 40 quid I think it is worth trying out the Nutool. You can always sell it again for the same price or more if you decide you like turning. I'd go for it.


----------



## Blister (17 May 2012)

heatherw":oh249prd said:


> For 40 quid I think it is worth trying out the Nutool. You can always sell it again for the same price or more if you decide you like turning. I'd go for it.




Not me I would steer clear


----------



## tomthumbtom8 (18 May 2012)

No I would say buy New and then if you don't like it then you could sell it for the same price with 12 months warranty

I bought a £40 lathe and it's rubbish and ended up buying new and I've lost the £40.00 

don't buy the cheap chisels of ebay I did and they don't hold the sharpening even on pine you need HSS chisels

you can have mine if you want just pay for the postage as they are going in the bin used once 

TOM


----------



## fraser (19 May 2012)

Thanks-I have decided not to buy the cheapo

Will have a look on ebay for a record, probably the c1


----------



## PsyMan (19 May 2012)

I agree with avoiding the nutool, I had the clarke version of that lathe and it is fairly awkward to use and could even be offputting (tricky banjo). as others have said, join a club and use theirs to get an idea of the size/type that best suits you before investing. You may find you prefer pen turning to large bowls etc so that can influence your purchase.

I have found that the Axminster budget tools (£10-15 mark each) are OK for starting out while you build up a collection of better quality ones.

Simon


----------



## fraser (19 May 2012)

Thanks
Anyone know anything about the dml24?


----------



## Tony Spear (19 May 2012)

Lookee here:

lathe-and-equipment-for-sale-t61331.html

Could be too late as somebody has already sent him a P.M.

But could be worth a call. :wink:


----------



## GaryClaus (20 May 2012)

Fraser,

I have a Record DML 24. Great starter lathe - in fact its the only lathe I have ever had.

Mine is bench mounted, as opposed to being free standing. 3/4 x 16 spindle.

It takes a little setting up to get the tail/head stock in line but its just a case of getting the bench level or pad out the round bars before you bolt it down at the tailstock end.

Its a 3 speed belt change 'gearbox' which is easy to change. 

If I had one criticism it would be that its a bit of a pain to undo the bolt on the tool rest every time you want to move it but you soon get used to it. Just keep an adjustable spanner handy as you will need it to hold the spindle as well when you want to change chucks. It also has a collar on the spindle which you use to push the 4 point drive out when you want to stop spindle turning and do face plate etc. 

There are lots of accessories and if you want to spend silly money you can add variable speed, swivel head etc.

Had some fantastic results with it and very easy to use/set up.


----------



## fraser (23 May 2012)

how much do you think would be reasonable to pay for one, either new or in good second hand condition?


----------

